# Medion Erazer X6819 Perfektes Gamer Notebook UserTest



## hysterix (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe nun seit 5 Tagen das besagte Erazer X6819 PCGH EDITION.
Ich mochte eigentlich nie Medion,aber mit dem Book haben sie echt mal was geschaft.
Ich hatte vorher nen Ausus G73 mit ner HD5870 und die Leistung vom Medion is bei weitem besser. Ich hätte nie gedacht, das ich mal nen Medion Erazer Fan werde,aber das Book hat mich völlig überzeugt. Ich hatte auch etwas Angst das die Lautstärke sehr stört von dem Lüfter, aber im idle hört man es kaum und unter Last dreht es nicht viel lauter auf, wie das Asus G73.Auch wenn das Book nur nen 15,6 Zoll hat stört es mich nicht,denn der Unterschied zu 17,3 is magimal. Auf jedenfall kann man es auch mal mit nehmen ,denn auch der Akku hält gute 5 Stunden im Akku Betrieb. Zocken kann man aber nur mit Saft aus der Dose, denn im Akku Betrieb taktet die GPU sehr weit runter.
Zur Verarbeitung paar Zeilen:
Ich hab schon oft hier gelesen, das einige sagen Ihhh Medion Billig Mist und scheiß Verarbeitung...denn haben die noch nie ein Medion aus der heutigen Zeit in der Hand gehabt. Die Verarbeitung ist Top es wackkelt nix sitzt alles Bombenfest usw. Ich mercke kein Qaulitativen Unterschied gegenüber asus und co.
Sicher kann es sein das Medion in der Vergangenheit nicht so der Brüller war was Notebooks angeht, aber sie haben nen riesen Schritt nach vorne gemacht in meinen Augen. Viele wissen auch gar nicht das es sich im Grunde um nen MSI Chasis handelt. Labbern nur dumm rum aber haben kein Plan.  Medion = Aldi sagt man immer, was Totaler Quatsch ist. Aldi verkauft lediglich die Medion Notebooks aber Herstellen tuen sie die nicht. Einige sollten sich erstmal belesen. Ich bin von dem Ego weg, Aldi = Medion für mich is Medion jetzt genauso gut anzusehen wie Asus und Co.

Mal nen Paar Daten zu dem Book:
Spezifikationen Medion Erazer X6819 PCGH EDITION
- 15,6 Zoll FullHD LED Display (1920x1080 Pixel, matt)
- Intel Core i7-2670QM (2,2 – 3,1 GHz)
- Nvidia Geforce GTX 570M (1,5 GByte VRAM)
- 12 GByte DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher 
- 640 GByte Festplatte (7200 U/Min.)
- DVD-Brenner, Cardreader, 4x Audio (mit SPDIF)
- 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1x eSATA, HDMI, VGA
- GBit-Lan, WLan b/g/n, Bluetooth 3.0
- 9 Zellen Li-Ionen Akku (7800 mAh)

Hier mal nen Test zu dem Book:
Medion Erazer X6819 (MD97908) Notebook im Test Das Nonplusultra von Medion auf notebookjournal.de
Ich hab aber die neue Version ohne SSD und mit 12 GB Speicher.
Hab auch mal bissel gebencht: 
Chip geht ohne Probleme auf 750 MHZ und wird auch nicht heißer dadurch.
Mem geht auch ohne Probs auf 1950 MHZ
3DMark2006 mit Mem 750 MHZ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2670QM Processor,MEDION X681X score: 18922 3DMarks
Ich spiele Spiele wie BF3 und BFBC2 und das in Full HD in High Details.
Ich habe das Notebook bei Ebay NEU für 750 Euro geschossen und bin völlig begeistert.
Selbst für 1150 Euro is das Book das Geld wert,denn mit der Ausstattung bekommt man so ein Book von MSI und CO für ca 1400 Euro,wobei ja im Grunde das Medion nen MSI ist 
Also wer nen sehr gutes Gamer Notebook brauch aber nicht mehr wie 1000 Euro hat,der kann ohne Bedenken zum Medion greifen.
Update: Mit 3Dmark11 mal durchlaufen lassen mit OC 3458 Points
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2670QM Processor,MEDION X681X score: P3458 3DMarks

Was ich mir noch wünschen würde beim MEdion:
Beleuchtete Tastatur
Lüftersteuerung zum selber Regeln
Digitale kleine Anzeige für GPU und CPU Temp
Bios Update damit man unter Akku volle Leistung hat


----------



## kress (6. Januar 2012)

Ist aber eher mehr Desktop Replacement und eigentlich kein Notebook mehr.^^

Alleine schon der Absatz: Dank des schnellen Intel Core i7 Quad-Cores schafft das System ganze 197.542 Punkte im Aquamark 03 und 18.507 Punkte im 3DMark06.*Dies alles aber nur bei angeschlossenem Netzstecker - bei Akkubetrieb sinken die Taktraten von CPU und GPU automatisch, sodass im 3DMark06 nur noch 3.500 Punkte erreicht werden.*


----------



## hysterix (6. Januar 2012)

Naja nicht wirklich, denn wie ich vernommen habe kommt nen Bios raus, wo man denn wieder volle GPU  und CPU Leistung hat und auch auf Akku zocken kann. Zudem wenn ich unterwegs bin is mir wichtiger 5 Stunden Akku für Internet und Office zu haben zb im Zug etc.



kress schrieb:


> Ist aber eher mehr Desktop Replacement und eigentlich kein Notebook mehr.^^
> 
> Alleine schon der Absatz: Dank des schnellen Intel Core i7 Quad-Cores schafft das System ganze 197.542 Punkte im Aquamark 03 und 18.507 Punkte im 3DMark06.*Dies alles aber nur bei angeschlossenem Netzstecker - bei Akkubetrieb sinken die Taktraten von CPU und GPU automatisch, sodass im 3DMark06 nur noch 3.500 Punkte erreicht werden.*


----------



## toony1981 (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
wie sehen denn die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## hysterix (6. Januar 2012)

Also ohne OC der Graka 77C unter Last und im idle ca 45C
Mit OC sinds unter Last 82C und im idle auch 45C 

CPU wird nie heißer wie 70C unter Last und im idle um die 42 C



toony1981 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie sehen denn die Temperaturen aus?


----------

